# Stag Model6L



## MeAnMaRtY (Dec 17, 2012)

hello gents! just had some news wanted to share. walked into the gun store yesterday and walked up to a pretty snazzy rifle on display....low and behold being a lefty i noticed it was a Model6L! had to buy the sucker and picked up 3 pmags along with it for a great deal. anywho picked up the sps LH in 22-250 last week and ordered my xlr chassis. i have a nightforce on the way not sure how long that will take for delivery... that will be going on the sps. was wondering if you guys had any advice for glass for the stag. I would rather not spend that much money like i did for the nightforce, i have been looking at vortex and millet. i have heard nothing but good about vortex but millet....??? still questionable.

yall enjoy your day


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

The vortex viper pst looks and feels like a very nice scope for the money.

Xdeano


----------



## MeAnMaRtY (Dec 17, 2012)

yes sir ill probably end up going with the vortex pst with the MOA rectile. i dont see a reason for the 50mm diameter for the 5.56 do you? im leaning more towards the x32 ffp but again the price is still a little high. i apriciate your advice


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Whatever you choose just make sure your recital and knobs are the same. Mil and mill or MOA and MOA.

Cars were invented to have a faster way of fleeing from Chuck Norris. Not to be outdone, Chuck Norris invented the car accident.


----------



## MeAnMaRtY (Dec 17, 2012)

rgr that thank you also, off subject any ideas for detachable magazine system manufacturers for a m700? its short action i was lookin at cdi precision not sure if its crap though. again sorry for all the questions


----------



## C4L (Nov 4, 2011)

XLR chassis doesn't require you to add anything for a dbm.

Glass for the stag will depend upon your intent, that model is known to be very accurate, and it's an 8 twist. The 75gr a max, 77smk, 600yds isn't out of your reach by any means.

Do you want FFP? Illumination? Power range?
ffp, leaves the vortex PST, weaver tactical, and Bushnell tactical.
All very comparable, don't believe any would disappoint.

If you are good with SFP, I would go sightron SIII.


----------



## MeAnMaRtY (Dec 17, 2012)

sorry i should of made myself more understanding. the DBM is for another m700 not for the 700 sps thats going in the xlr chassis they apparently use an AI system thats what kyle told me on the phone. just wanted to let you guys know i realized if i would of bought a vortex it would of really smashed my savings considering i have the nightforce on the way. i realized it when i was calculating my spendings for the month. i ended up purchasing the redfield battlezone. i researched it and they are made by leupold or made in a leupold factory, correct me if im wrong. its crystal clear out to 300 so far, i havent pushed passed 300 yet and i dont believe i will go past 500. its a 1/4 click per inch at 100 MOA. only thing i can say for a downfall is the eye relief so i bought the burris pepr and that gave it i believe an inch and a half to two inch eye relief. so far the rifle itself is great i think the only work i may have to do is adjust the trigger. it comes with a stage 2 but it seems like it needs a little work. take it easy guys happy easter


----------

